# Starbound Server Clubhouse



## ShiBDiB (Dec 11, 2013)

​


> In Starbound, you take on the role of a character who’s just fled from their home planet, only to crash-land on another. From there you’ll embark on a quest to *survive*,*discover*, *explore* and* fight* your way across an *infinite universe*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Server Info


*
Server Info/Online Users
IP - sb.overlordgaming.us
Password - No password ATM

http://starbound-servers.net/server/132/
^^ Make sure to vote for us!!^^

*Auto Restarts Every 90 Minutes (Downtime will be roughly 5 minutes)*

Future updates requiring world wipes will be backed up. I'll make these available to anyone who wants them so they can retrieve any items that got stuck on the ground.

Game itself is still not optimized, server side lag should be reported in this thread. I will be looking into mods in the future when good ones become available.

*Server Rules*
- No griefing/needless destruction of other peoples stuff
- No trainers/cheats

*Known Game Issues*
- Game may stutter during rain/alot of monsters/landslides/etc... This seems to be a widespread issue regardless of system strength.
- Quest line currently ends after the first boss, quests are planned to be added in the second phase of the beta.

*Connection Issues?*
- "Client-server connection is no longer valid" error. *FIX* - Ensure your "assets/default_configuration.config" has no passwords, and also that you are not attempting to enter a password while connecting. If that doesn't work it's likely a port forwarding issue, ensure port 21025 TCP is forwarded.​


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 11, 2013)

if you use the server obviously recommend you store valuables on ur own ship or build a secluded base.

One of the starter planets I built a little house right where you warp in. Feel free to take what you need from the boxes but try not to rape and pillage the house.

As far as server tools go, they don't exist.. I might write up something that scans logs and create a who's online list.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks for this, I'll hit your server up when I finish my ranked LoL games


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 11, 2013)

server setup to auto restart every 2 hours at the top of the hour to avoid any memory leak issues that probably exist (hopefully.. my batch file writing has gotten rusty)


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 11, 2013)

I watched some gameplay last night, and it looks pretty fun.  I think I'll have a hell of a time using the E key for everything instead of right clicking like in Terraria, but I'm going to give it a go.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 11, 2013)

maban I see you trying commands in chat. Let me know if any of them work because their doesn't seem to be a list anywhere of working ones.. if their even is any yet.


----------



## Maban (Dec 12, 2013)

I couldn't get any to work. I found some sort of list. I'm sick though so I really don't remember what it was or where I found it.


----------



## LightningJR (Dec 12, 2013)

A new update is out. http://playstarbound.com/patchnotes-for-v-indignant-koala-12112013/


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 12, 2013)

LightningJR said:


> A new update is out. http://playstarbound.com/patchnotes-for-v-indignant-koala-12112013/



updating the server now sorry maban and the other guy who was online, I couldn't get in to announce the restart as my home client updated. Debating if I should force a world restart.. I believe I can do it without reseting quests.

Character and ships wouldn't be touched, but any mines/houses etc.. would get wiped.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 12, 2013)

K server updated and is back up. Their was a world wipe meaning anything not on ur person or the ship was deleted and the planets regenned. Quest status was NOT reset.

If theirs any issues with this let me know, every time I have to do this I'll keep a backup and can host it to allow users to retrieve stranded items if needed. I'll avoid world wipes whenever possible, but when patch notes recommend it for balancing purposes it's hard not too.


----------



## Maban (Dec 12, 2013)

Bah. You ruined the Easter Egg I created.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 12, 2013)

haha I can send you the backup if you want to use it and continue the construction.


----------



## Maban (Dec 12, 2013)

Nah. I'll just remake it.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 12, 2013)

Found a script that can track who's online.. so I'll implement that tonight at work and get a webpage up for it.


----------



## LightningJR (Dec 12, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> Found a script that can track who's online.. so I'll implement that tonight at work and get a webpage up for it.



I was just about to ask that ShiB, strange to not be able to see who's online.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 12, 2013)

The player script involves python.. which I don't know at all.. sooooooo... work in progress 

Server hardware just got upgraded, waiting for it to be implemented.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 12, 2013)

http://23.238.186.42/players.txt

I have a new hate for python scripts but it works. OP updated


----------



## LightningJR (Dec 12, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> http://23.238.186.42/players.txt
> 
> I have a new hate for python scripts but it works. OP updated



Great job ShiB.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 12, 2013)

http://ssb.11r.us/

God I suck at html.. haha


----------



## RCoon (Dec 12, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> http://ssb.11r.us/
> 
> God I suck at html.. haha


 
Ooooh so shiny. Keep up the good work, it will only get better  Should be online tonight for a short while to test things out, then I've got some raids to tank for the forseeable evening unless my off-tank doesn't show up.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 12, 2013)

website updated to my old defunct gaming website url

http://www.overlordgaming.us/

now to find my dreamweaver install and make it respectable


----------



## RCoon (Dec 12, 2013)

I get this problem


----------



## Maban (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm on it right now. Seems fine. I'm not showing up on the player list though. How often does that update?


----------



## LightningJR (Dec 12, 2013)

Maban said:


> I'm on it right now. Seems fine. I'm not showing up on the player list though. How often does that update?



Yeah, same here. It seem to work before the change.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 12, 2013)

I'll fix it tonight. In the process of migrating to a much better server


----------



## RCoon (Dec 12, 2013)

Managed to connect in the end, think I was trying to join during server restart. Seems cool enough, would be nice to be able to team up and stuff.


----------



## LightningJR (Dec 12, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Managed to connect in the end, think I was trying to join during server restart. Seems cool enough, would be nice to be able to team up and stuff.



As far as I can tell teaming up is all you can do atm, pvp is no where to be found.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 13, 2013)

hmm the player list script works, task scheduler just doesn't seem to like python files. Should be fixed now


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 13, 2013)

Also recommend everyone start using *overlordgaming.us* as the IP. I'll be moving the server from a vps to a dedicated box in the next day or so and this will keep you from having to change anything on your end. I'll also be posting the server on the official forums once the move is done so player counts should go up, we'll see if I'll need to start a whitelist after that.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 13, 2013)

would be nice to find out if there is a TP to player function similar to minecraft. Makes mining expeditions faster and more interesting, and killing mobs a little easier.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 13, 2013)

RCoon said:


> would be nice to find out if there is a TP to player function similar to minecraft. Makes mining expeditions faster and more interesting, and killing mobs a little easier.


As far as I can tell theirs no functions or commands implemented yet. Beta did just start a week ago.

On other note, website is being updated. Current page for the server looks like this http://www.overlordgaming.us/starbound.html#

Anyone good with html/css know how to get from the header to footer white? I tried making another tag but it keeps giving me the can't set background because its not inheriting from another tag.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 13, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> As far as I can tell theirs no functions or commands implemented yet. Beta did just start a week ago.
> 
> On other note, website is being updated. Current page for the server looks like this http://www.overlordgaming.us/starbound.html#
> 
> Anyone good with html/css know how to get from the header to footer white? I tried making another tag but it keeps giving me the can't set background because its not inheriting from another tag.


 
Dealing with headers and footers might be easier with PHP with each section having it's own dedicated CSS. I used to do web development, and did a few projects, but my knowledge of HTML and CSS has gone out the window since the world of CMS took my workplace by storm.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 13, 2013)

I just want to make the content white so it's like it's floating on the grey background. I'll look into php, I'm learning this on the fly via professor google and a large coffee.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 13, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> I just want to make the content white so it's like it's floating on the grey background. I'll look into php, I'm learning this on the fly via professor google and a large coffee.



Got it working


----------



## z1tu (Dec 13, 2013)

Hey count me in, just got this game yesterday, might join tonight if I have some time.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 13, 2013)

Server is currently down while I finish transferring to the dedicated box.. only thing I'm waiting on is for the guy answering my ticket to forward the port, he doesn't seem to understand I need it forwarded not unblocked.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 13, 2013)

Server is back up, going to run it on the old hardware as I need to wait for a new tech to come in and forward a port -_-. 

*IP HAS CHANGED -* sb.overlordgaming.us


----------



## LightningJR (Dec 13, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> Server is back up, going to run it on the old hardware as I need to wait for a new tech to come in and forward a port -_-.
> 
> *IP HAS CHANGED -* sb.overlordgaming.us




ahha some people.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 13, 2013)

Haha I mean how are you tech support at a server host and you don't understand what port forwarding is...


----------



## Maban (Dec 14, 2013)

Ugh, the server's been horrid the past like hour.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 14, 2013)

Ya I need to get it switched to the new server.. but I'm incredibly confused, they keep telling me "Your server is not port blocked at all. All those ports are available for the services you list."

But they're not.. a simple port check shows that none of the ones I provided (game, ts server) are open.. And they keep saying I should buy a router, wtf?


----------



## LightningJR (Dec 14, 2013)

Wow quite a few people on the server now huh.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 14, 2013)

Yup let me know how it runs, it's officially running on a dedicated box now and not a VPS. I'll get the auto restarts and player list script fixed in the next hour or 2. And also get a teamspeak server setup.


----------



## LightningJR (Dec 14, 2013)

I pinged both the last VPS and now the dedicated box, the "ms" is cut in half for me. The performance has improved quite a bit, especially with all these people on here.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm redoing the player script.. but safe to say the dedicated box is making a big difference, sitting at 27 players right now.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 14, 2013)

http://www.overlordgaming.us/servers.htm

server info page updated. Make sure to upvote the server!


----------



## LightningJR (Dec 14, 2013)

Server is down.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 14, 2013)

Ya I just woke up, it's throwing an error that I need to look into.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 14, 2013)

Fixed


----------



## Maban (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm getting "assets digest mismatch" when I try to join.  Edit: Fixed it by deleting the extra songs I added for the instruments. Oh well, I guess I don't need them.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 15, 2013)

Maban said:


> I'm getting "assets digest mismatch" when I try to join.  Edit: Fixed it by deleting the extra songs I added for the instruments. Oh well, I guess I don't need them.



Ya that's something I enabled to avoid people using hacked items. Theirs no way to add exceptions atm


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 15, 2013)

Remember to go here every day and vote http://starbound-servers.net/server/132/


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 15, 2013)

Server updated to the latest version! 


```
Changelog for v. Offended Koala  15/12/2013
There are a whole bunch of improvements to balance here, particularly in the early game.
We aren't wiping characters or worlds, but if you want to experience the proper balance
you should make a new character/worlds to play it on!
Also..
- Experimental gun rebalance
- Experimental biome settings
- Streamlined mod support, more details here
- Unique monster changes
- Enable plasma guns
- Fix naked NPC merchants
- new portable pixel printer item (you must unlock tier 2 for it to show up in crafting).
- Tons of new blocks and items to craft
- New random encounters with unique items to find
- Lots of work in progress server changes
- Pets only attack npcs that are attacking the owner
- New songs to play on instruments including christmas carols
- New novelty hats
- Pets now level up
- you can no longer warp to gas giants
- Lots more fixes and small additions
```


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 15, 2013)

The online player script is currently down. With the site now being on a different server the file it's dependent on is unavailable locally.. and I'm trying to get around that.

Fixed

Has anyone gotten a pet yet?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 15, 2013)

http://www.overlordgaming.us/sbinfo.htm

new server status page with chat logs.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 16, 2013)

Anybody made the robot yet, extracted an animal brain, and then put the brain inside the robot? One can only dream its a helper, but I speculate it's actually just another boss.
Also they nerfed the UFO.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it is a boss.


----------



## Agility (Dec 16, 2013)

My ingame nick  is Thomroy. Add me on steam if anyone of you needs help on improving your Tier 1-9

SteamID: agility
Nickname: Kynareth

Its the same display picture as my TPU.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 16, 2013)

I got in a good 8 hours of gameplay, yesterday.  It's good fun, no Terraria, but it has a lot of promise.  There are some things I like better, namely the amount of blocks you can put down when you are building, and quite a few others I don't like as well, the damn E key being one of those.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 16, 2013)

Website got a big upgrade. In the process of upgrading the server which is why it's currently down


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 16, 2013)

Servers back up


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 22, 2013)

added to the op.


We're currently one of the top public servers in the game!!


----------



## LightningJR (Dec 22, 2013)

Something's wrong with the server I can't log in and it seems like no one else can either.

ANd now it's fine... :/


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 24, 2013)

LightningJR said:


> Something's wrong with the server I can't log in and it seems like no one else can either.
> 
> ANd now it's fine... :/



So many bugs with the servers right now... most of them are fixed by a server restart tho and they're set to occur automatically every 90 minutes.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 29, 2015)

OK!  Chuckle Fish finally released a massive update to Starbound, yesterday, including ship upgrades and a ton of other jazz.  I'm looking forward to starting a new character tonight.

More info here:
http://playstarbound.com/hark-a-stable-update-v-upbeat-giraffe/#more-2989


----------

